# dartsinsa's send off...



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Me and Stacey are gonna throw a little BBQ/Herf for our man Chip before he moves off to the Great White North, eh. Anybody and everybody who wants to come is welcome. Just RSVP in this thread or pm me so me and Stacey can make sure we cook enough meat for everyone. Oh, date of said happening is Jan 20th. PM for directions/phone number. Let's send Chip off TEXAS style!

P.S. We'll plan on eating around 3:00 pm, but you can come early as you like.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I hope you guys have a great time....wish I could be here, but may be able to herf w/ Chip once he gets up here


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Yano you want to.

Stacey


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

that looks mighty fine stacey.......... My-Tee fine:dr


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Damn, Stacey, Wish I wasn't so far from Texas!! 

Enjoy the send-off, and smoke a stick for me! (plus, eat a rib or leg or wing, or something for me!)


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Enjoy the send-off, and smoke a stick for me! (plus, eat a rib or leg or wing, or something for me!)


I will enjoy it, and just cause ya asked I will eat a rib, a leg and a wing...then maybe get down to the real feast...

Ya saw the picture of these fellas, ain't like they don't know how to chow down:r

Thanks a bunch...I will be there.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

BBQ & herfin - I'm in! PMed, and let me know if there's anything you'd like me to bring along.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Anyone else?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I wish I could fly down man......... some day I will come down to Texas and herf w/ you and stacey. I'll prolly get to herf w/ Chip before that since he is ganna be a northern boy soon


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Paging MikeS..........

Stacey


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

We'll welcome him to Detroit with a winterfest BBQ!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Warhorse545 said:


> Paging MikeS..........
> 
> Stacey


I pm cquon... you know i am going to be there ). Will be nice to finally meet my fellow rOund rOck cigar smokers.

mikes


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I finally get to meet the post whore Mikes....


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll drive down if at all possible. As it stands now, I'm in and greatly looking forward to it.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

We still on?

Brrrrr...it's cold in Texas.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man I wish I could be there with my skype buds. Somebody have a damn laptop handy so we can at least bull butter with yens on skype. You fellers that are going yens better get thar early or they won't be a dang thing to eat! :r :r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

dartsinsa said:


> We still on?
> 
> Brrrrr...it's cold in Texas.


You got that right. Supposed to be better next weekend.

Stacey


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Anything is better than this....sounds like hurricane (insert wife's name here) outside....ya know, loud and frigid.  

Hope James isn't sliding around Ft Worth too bad....

Looking forward to seeing ya all!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dartsinsa said:


> Anything is better than this....sounds like hurricane (insert wife's name here) outside....ya know, loud and frigid.
> 
> Hope James isn't sliding around Ft Worth too bad....
> 
> Looking forward to seeing ya all!!!!


Snow on the ground here, right now. Cold as a witches' you know what, too.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

It is indeed cold and a mess out there. Love watching these idiots on the road.  



Mailbox almost taken out again :r Ice and Texas is not a good mix, unless the ice is in Tea. 




Stacey


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

cquon said:


> Snow on the ground here, right now. Cold as a witches' you know what, too.


No kidding--KXAN is predicting up to 3 inches of snow on the ground in Austin by tomorrow AM, and as much as half a foot in the hill country. It's slick as snot in my neighborhood...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yeah, and the heat is not working right. No one can come out. 63 degrees in the house and starting to get cabin fever. Ordered another pipe and some 'baccy. Better hurry up and warm up before I go broke, or freeze. :r


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

It sure is funny sending the dogs out to pee.....wheeeee....sliding mini dachshunds!!!!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

ahhhh ya no school 4 me no school for me! RRISD called snow days today and tomorrow..

whooooo hooooo no school for me!

I hope it warms up so yall can light the smoker )

mikes


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have smoked a brisket in the snow and sleet before. Brisket will be there  



And FYI Chip. Doyle's drive way may be fixed, but the street has a sink hole now  You have been warned. :r 

Stacey


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

King James said:


> I hope you guys have a great time....wish I could be here, but may be able to herf w/ Chip once he gets up here


im working on it now.



King James said:


> I wish I could fly down man......... some day I will come down to Texas and herf w/ you and stacey. I'll prolly get to herf w/ Chip before that since he is ganna be a northern boy soon


Northern Boy he will become


White97Jimmy said:


> We'll welcome him to Detroit with a winterfest BBQ!


Lets some him how we do it Detroit Style


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cquon said:


> Me and Stacey are gonna throw a little BBQ/Herf for our man Chip before he moves off to the Great White North, *eh*. Anybody and everybody who wants to come is welcome. Just RSVP in this thread or pm me so me and Stacey can make sure we cook enough meat for everyone. Oh, date of said happening is Jan 20th. PM for directions/phone number. Let's send Chip off TEXAS style!
> 
> P.S. We'll plan on eating around 3:00 pm, but you can come early as you like.


Hey Hey now it's now all that bad, we will take care of the Old Chip when he gets here.:mn


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> And FYI Chip. Doyle's drive way may be fixed, but the street has a sink hole now  You have been warned. :r
> 
> Stacey


sheesh.....drive into ONE ditch.....:r


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

It's good to have friends.
I hate leaving the Texas crew, but the Detroit fellas have made me feel welcome....and I love the new job.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Unfortunately making this won't be a possibility for me this weekend. Chip, I wish you luck up there with them yankees but hope you'll come back to visit soon.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok I picked up a 18 pound brisket to smoke for this. What I need to know is what kind of BBQ sauce you guys might like? Rudy's, Smoky Mo's or store bought stuff? Toss some ideas at me. I do not use much of it muself so I do not care.


And once again thanks to Doyle for setting this up. Someone bump the bastage because I can not.



Stacey


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

HOLY CRAP 18 lbs! MIght as well throw the whole cow on the smoker lmao.:dr I am totally cool with whatever kinda sause. Just hope we get some sort of break on the weather because it looks like its gonna be cold and wet. 

m


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

mmmmmm....brisket.....:dr 

Sauce makes me no never mind, as I cannot use it.....and I don't like to hide the flavor of MEAT......

Might be a bit cold and wet....but good company and good cigars is quite warming.....:ss

and I can always stand next to the smoker.

looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Brisket went on the smoker about hour and a half ago.  



Stacey


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

hey what time are you going to go out to cquons? What time is everyone else going to get there? btw u are hard core man....gonna be loading coals and wood in to the smoker all night long huh?

Cant wait to meet everyone!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I been feeling rode hard and put up wet all week. :hn 
Haven't had a smoke all week, either.

Finally better today. Looking forward to this, and my wife wants me to get the heck outta the house for a day. She is not too sure about this working from home gig (neither am I).

So what time????
mmmmmmm...brisket......:dr


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I will get there between 2 and three. 


And yep, going to be up on and off all night smoking this bad boy.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

omg that thing is HUGE. I will be there around the same time as yall then, but figured we could get some boozing and smoking in before the meat monster arrives? Whatever, I say that now but will be out drinking with the wife all night and prob not wake up till 2 anyway haahaahaha.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn you texas boys know how to eat I know!
but you sure as heck know nothing about snow!!!


have a good time and I hope to herf with the Texas crew again !


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Starting to get a little color to it.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Starting to get a little color to it.


Man, that looks goooood! Anything you'd like me to bring out, besides myself? Really looking forward to *finally* meeting some of you folks in person!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just yourself. Only thing I have to drink is soda and water, so if you want anything else you can bring that. Might have some tea, too.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just an update.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Holy Cow!!!!

I think I may just leave now.....


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Another update.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

make it stop!!!! lol


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

This is why they call it smoking a brisket.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Smokin the neighborhood


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

It freakin' cold and wet here, and most folks around here think a hot dog on the weber is BBQ. I'm dying for some real Q. These pics are torture! But I like it....

Thanks, and keep em coming.:cb


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Never mind the little part missing on the end. That was a quality control test.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh My... That is some slab of meat you have there!

What a great friend you are Stacey to stay up all night nursing that thing!! 
Hope you guys all enjoy it tomorrow and can get on skype so we can share in the frivolity at least (since we can't share the brisket)! Don't be telling too many lies to each other either!! I know what you boys are like when yens all get together!!hahaha

Is Detroit closer to New Zealand than Texas???


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

See you cats in a couple hours.
Just loaded the caddy, there are a couple of ok smokes I'm bringing....:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well come on, then! :cb


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hope you guys have a great day..... I know you will eat well at least


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I cheated and pulled this off the smoker about 6 am and finished in the over. Ran out of wood


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> I cheated and pulled this off the smoker about 6 am and finished in the over. Ran out of wood


Now that looks tasty!


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

Pull that ugly old Mona Lisa off the wall and stick up this picture! It's a beauty. I just drooled on my keyboar78da%#[email protected]


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mighty fine BBQ **** there :dr


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Wasn't bad eating. Way to much fat on the dang thing. Stuck to the pan and tore all apart. Dang it. Had a hell of a lot of fun. Really enjoyed it. Good luck in Detroit Chip.



Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Wow, what a day. Some great food, better cigars, and the best company.
Don't get much better than this. So, without further ado, it's chow time!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Stories were swapped, and cigars were exchanged. Lots of laughs, to boot.
First picture is of, from left to right; James (croatan), Mike (Mikes), and Heath (muziq).
Second picture; Chip (dartsinsa), and Stacey (Warhorse545).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

And, just in case ya'll were wondering, we weren't sceered of no 18lb brisket!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Big hats off to Drob and Warhorse for throwing one hell of a herf! It was great to finally get to meet all of my fellow rOund rOck Cs'ers. Its a shame that it took me this long to meet Darts and now that I have hes off to the great white north hahahaha and we thought it was cold tonight smoking cigars outside. My toes are just now thawing out, you know these boots arent insulated.

The brisket fell apart soooo moist. Drobs slaw and beans were off the hook. And of course there were many beverages to keep us warm. I am stuffed.

Cigars were handed out like candy on Halloween. Vendor talk, as we were all trying to find the best deals etc. Storage problems and solutions...hell I think I even talked Darts into building a walk-in humi in the basement of his new pad up north My guess is that you could see the cigar smoke cloud coming from cquons porch 5 miles.

Top notch brothers here for sure. 

Thanks again to cquon and stacey for the invite and the great time.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like a great time, nice being able to match a few faces w/ names. Can't wait to herf with ya once you move up here Chip


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Have to second Mikes' post above: a huge thanks to cquon and Warhorse for a great wingding. The brisket was top-notch, and cquon's special beans will be speaking to me and the misses for many hours to come  A special thanks also to Dartsina, Croatan, Mikes, cquon and Warhorse for showing this first-time herfer how to trade CS style. I feel slightly embarrased about the 'gars I handed out there after seeing some of the amazing smokes that traded hands, and I walked away feeling like I not only experienced some great food and smokes, but made some friends as well. I didn't really need any more help on my way down the slope, but y'all didn't give a hoot and just shoved me on down the way. Am clicking "purchase" as we speak. Thanks again, and I look forward to meeting up with any and all of you in the near future.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow.

The food, the cigars , the great friends that gathered together. You guys look like you had a feast and a great time. 

The food looked great and nothing better to top a meal off with ............a cigar.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Now thats the way to have a sendoff.....the food looked:dr I've only has brisket once...last year at my brothers in Texas...mmmmmm


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

That was a GOOD time.....and a real treat to see James, hope he had a nice drive back to Ft. Worth.
Doyle, you have a great wife to put up with us. The food was awesome, I guess I will have to show them durn yankees how Texas does brisket, but I don't think I can do it justice after eating what Stacey cooked.

Nice way to say adios, and got to meet some new faces. Mikes welcomed me to this board, so I finally meet him when I am leaving the area. Heath, great to meet ya, and thanks for the sticks. I came home with more than I took....which was not my plan.....:r

Thanks again fellas....we'll get chances to herf again.
I really do love it in Texas......


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey it looks like you guys had a great time. Great friends, cigars, food = great times.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

muziq said:


> I feel slightly embarrased about the 'gars I handed out there after seeing some of the amazing smokes that traded hands,


Seems to me you gave as good as ya got, Heath. It was great gettin' to meet ya!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dartsinsa said:


> That was a GOOD time.....and a real treat to see James, hope he had a nice drive back to Ft. Worth.
> Doyle, you have a great wife to put up with us. The food was awesome, I guess I will have to show them durn yankees how Texas does brisket, but I don't think I can do it justice after eating what Stacey cooked.
> 
> Nice way to say adios, and got to meet some new faces. Mikes welcomed me to this board, so I finally meet him when I am leaving the area. Heath, great to meet ya, and thanks for the sticks. I came home with more than I took....which was not my plan.....:r
> ...


Chip, thanks for the Opus, that was really cool. I'm glad we got to do this before you left. Don't let them yankee boys push ya around. :cb


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

cquon said:


> Seems to me you gave as good as ya got, Heath. It was great gettin' to meet ya!


I am with Drob on this, you had some wonderful smokes to pass out. I also and kinda fill like you do as well 

But I got a long memory and I am a young ( ish ) man. :cb

Was a damn good time for sure.

Stacey


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for a great time, guys. I got home around midnight last night--there was a lot of fog on 35 coming home and I missed the split 

The food was excellent and only bested by the company. It was great to finally get together with Chip, Stacey, and Doyle after talking to them on the phone and skype for so long. Also a pleasure to meet Heath and Mike (the postwhore)--you guys need to get some skype gear, though. 

Thanks to all for the great cigars and I can't wait until next time!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry I had to miss out on this. Dang family, always gettin' in the way. Chip, I hope you'll come back to Texas so I can meet up with ya the next time. Till then, make us Texans proud and show them yankees that Texans do everything better.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man that looked like a time fellers. Makes me hungry looking at all that meat. Great send off for Chip, WTG guys..


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

cquon said:


> Seems to me you gave as good as ya got, Heath. It was great gettin' to meet ya!


In a few months, none of y'all will get off so easy :bx :ss

Again, a really great time, guys!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Damn, guys.. that looks awesome! Wish I was near Texas!

And yes, I AM alive! *gasp*

Look for a new post with updates, cigar stories, stories of my life, jokes, insults, all the usual stuff, coming soon!

Stacey/Drob, damn fine of you guys to do that.. and Chip... move to Georgia, man! That's where it's at!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

All Doyle not I. He set this up not I. 

Nice to see ya kicking around Nick, you had us worried. 
Stacey


----------

